# Nitro Tech



## Mammer (Aug 23, 2001)

Is Nitro Tech any good? Cuz now I'm trying to decide whether to buy Pro Complex or Nitro Tech, and would like to know your opinion on which is better (reccomendation on any other Protein Shakes are welcome too)


----------



## gopro (Aug 24, 2001)

Both Muscle Tech and Optimum are solid companies,although I can't stand MT's advertising,while Opt. is very honest.Anyway,Nitro Tech is a pure whey isolate with a few extra ingredients that are purported to enhance the uptake of the protein.They also add in some creatine for cell volumization.It tastes like crap and bothers my tummy,but that does not mean it is not a good product.Muscle Tech likes to claim that Nitro Tech is like a million times better than straight whey,but I doubt that.Optimums Pro Complex is a solid protein supplement and tastes good.Use either one consistently and you should be happy with the results.Just don't get sucked in by MT's advertising claims.

------------------
symmetry over size


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Aug 24, 2001)

Muscle-Tech puts out decent products, but are overpriced (albiet often by the store, not muscletech).

Pro Complex tastes great, for whatever that's worth. whether of not it's actually protein who knows, LOL.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## Herc (Aug 24, 2001)

I used to use Nitro Tech and switched to Optimum's 100% Whey.  If the Pro Complex is the product I'm thinking of (Blue Label?) I compared it to 100% whey just this Wed.  What I found that for almost 1.5 times the cost you get approx. the same grams of protein.  (Notice the serving size for the Complex is 2 scoops compared to 1 for 100% Whey, and the Complex is a bigger scoop)If you really want the mix of protiens go for the Complex but for my money I choose the 100% whey.  

BTW: The Vanilla tastes great and mixes well with Oatmeal.

------------------
Three people can keep a secret, so long as two of them are dead.

- Benjamin Franklin


----------



## crowman (Aug 24, 2001)

Hey, if you have the money, muscle-tech has awesome products.

------------------
-Crowman
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## Jason Da Bodiful (Aug 25, 2001)

Is Pro Complex the brand from GNC which has 55g of protein per serving? Anyone tried the chocolate flavour?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2001)

I agree, I think Muscletech produces quality products, but over priced. As far as their claims of Nitro-tech being a "superior protein", not sure I believe that.

I like Optimum, EAS, Twinlab and Weider.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## cytrix (Aug 25, 2001)

i like optimum best, it's lower in price than any other (2x5 lbs. twinpack for $55.-), it has the most protein percentage wise (22g p/2g c/1,5g f), and it tastes the best.


----------



## Mule (Aug 25, 2001)

I used to get the Vitamin World brand, but they quit making it. They said that they had to stop in order to sell Muscle Tech Brands. DIRTY BASTARDS!!!

------------------
Im an Iron Addict!


----------



## LatinoHeat (Aug 25, 2001)

Muscle Tech is crap based on their ads stating that you can gain 10 lbs of muscle overnight.  Their credibility is crap.  Optimum Nutrition's Pro Complex is a quality product with different types of protein, which is a plus.  NitroTech is only whey, which is not what you want in a protein powder.


----------



## gopro (Aug 27, 2001)

There are many quality proteins out there to choose from..EAS,Twinlabs,Optimum,Sportpharma,Dorian Yates,Musclelink,Metrx,Champion,etc.The key is to decide which type of protein suits your needs best in terms of price,taste,and type...than buy it from a reputable company.

------------------
symmetry over size


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2001)

> *Originally posted by gopro:*
> then buy it from a reputable company.



This one! 

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Mammer (Aug 28, 2001)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I bought 2 flavours of Pro Complex 2 days ago, and wow, they taste great! Even with water, the chocolate flavour still tastes like (a little dilluted) chocolate milk. Good stuff.


----------

